# Decision to euthanse my dog



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am new, so hope I am posting this in the right place.

I understand no-one can make this difficult decision for me but I would really appreciate the views of anyone that that has had or has a senile/ elderly dog.

My Dachshund is 17 yrs old and in the last year has become senile.
Whilst he still eats and drinks well (even gets excited about feeding times with my other 2 dogs) the rest of the time he is either sleeping or pacing. Sometimes he just stands still with his head hanging low to the floor and doesnt always seem to recognise being stroked unless it is a scratch behind the ears. He has lost weight and is going bald behind his ears.

Walking is difficult and I have to carry him or walk at a snails pace. I feel my other 2 older but more active dogs are not getting as much exercise because of this.
He toilets in the house 3 or 4 times a week (after having to move back to my mum's house due to a relationship split and financial difficulties) this causes strain in my relationship with my mum and I feel guilty as it is not my house!

I feel it is important to add that he is showing no signs of pain.

I have spoken to 2 vets at work who both said 'you will know when it's time'.

Part of me thinks it is the right thing to do but I also feel guilty and selfish that I am choosing to euthanise him to make my life easier.

Views much appreciated , both positive and negative.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

feel for you,its so tough!,it all comes down to his qaulity of life,the hanging head low isnt a good sign i have to say......best of luck,as the vets said,youl know when its time.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry it must not be an easy decision for you. For me it would be if they were suffering or had no quality of life he's had a long life and it sounds like it might be time for him to go but only you can make that decision


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

only you can make the decision, it sounds like hes ready, i would say he will tell you. my last dog was 18yrs and she couldnt remember how to get back into the house from the garden and i had to go and carry her back in. it was when she started to have one or two accidents i knew, then i got up one morning and she laid there, and looked at us to say, ive had enough now, help me.
so we took her then and ive never regretted it. 

your dog was a very very good age, had a wonderful life, and you can do the best thing for him now.we dont get the chance to go peacefully ourselves,
good luck, thinking of you.
be strong.
michelle x


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I had a 17 yo cat that got alzheimers, i felt the same way when we decided to put her down, her body wasnt hurting her but she was so confused and scared and that girl had the heart of a tiger so i couldnt keep her going indefinitely.

it is so hard when its not a physical ailment, but put yourself in pups shoes, would you be happy? The deciding day for me was when we found her trapped in a corner of an open room crying as she didnt know where she was, since then i have a rule where if i would want to go peacefully with love and my mum there rather than have the life thet are living then its time.

Sorry for rambling. made me tear up remembering my kitty, you have my sincerest sympathies x x


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't see how anyone could come on here & be negative to you. Your boy is 17 & I would say has had a wonderful life because of you. This is a heartbreaking decision but really only you can make it. I really feel for you but I know you have the strength to do what's right for him.

Wishing you both the best.


(((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Im so sorry that your facing this  We have had to make this decision twice and it so so hard and whilst I have never regretted our decisons its still very hard.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Better a day too soon than moment too late.
Let him go, with love. It`s the last kind act you can do for him. And you`ll know when it`s time. 
X


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

It is such a sad and serious decision we all face at some point 

I concur with everyone else- you will know in your heart whether the decision is right for him or not. That and the professional guidance from your vet will help. 

I always thought I would have tremendous difficultly letting go with my old dog but in the end it was obvious when her time was up. If you are having to convince yourself or are having serious doubts then maybe it is not yet time.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I am in tears reading this. I am in exactly the same boat with my old girl and cannot bring myself to make a decision


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words and support on this. 

Still really dont know what to do but just had another argument with my mum as he has just toileted in the kitchen. 

I havent yet told my mum that Im thinking of having him euthansed so she is not being insensitive. 

Had many tears reading all your words though. 

Thank you


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Hun! i am so sorry the time may have come for you to make such a heartbreaking decision! HUGS! your baby has had a wonderful life with you, and i think the last kindness we can give our baby's is to let them go with LOVE and DIGNITY! (however hard it is on ourselves)  you must know the time maybe coming close for your little pooch, otherwise you would not have come on hear, i'm sure your heart will tell you when the time is right to let your little one sleep, and i'm sure you just looking at him will tell you what you need to know! HUGS Hun! it's never an easy thing to do. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

When our Bulldog got old he also got really sickly. It got to the point where he could barely stand up, so we had to drag him outside on a blanket and then try and help him gain his balance.
Then he couldn't lie down comfortably & we had to keep wiping his rear. 
It was really, really, awful.
It was so bad one night, that we had to make the decision that, if he even made it through the night, we would have to take him to the vet in the morning.
Sadly he did die at home that morning, but it was almost a relief when he did pass away, because he wasn't our boy anymore. He was a sad, frail shell, that was an awful lot of hard work, and didn't have his dignity anymore. 

It's totally heartbreaking, but you will know if it's the right thing to do.

& I am SO regretting having sad piano music on! :crying:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Roo101 said:


> I am new, so hope I am posting this in the right place.
> 
> I understand no-one can make this difficult decision for me but I would really appreciate the views of anyone that that has had or has a senile/ elderly dog.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. Two hours ago I left the 'vets having had my old retriever put to sleep. It's a hard decision to have to make but, sadly, it's one you invariably have to make in the end, and only you can decide when. Dylan, my retriever was 15 years old and had an active and fulfilling life as a working dog but it had become obvious of late that his quality of life had gone. He'd become deaf and struggled with hip problems. he to, as you said about your dog, showed signs of senility, becoming frequently confused.
As I sit here writing this, I'm trying very hard to think of the good times we shared, hunting wild game on cold November days along with my spaniels and not the last few months when it was becoming obvious that his time with me was coming to an end. I think that's all you can do in the end, ensure the final moments are dignified and pain free and remember the good times.
You'll know when the time is right. My thoughts are with you.
Pete.


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh Pete! I'm so sorry to hear about Dylan.

Thank you for your advice at such a difficult time.

I hope thinking about the many great days you shared together has helped you get through the sad moments you are probably facing.

My deepest sympathies 

R xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Roo101 said:


> I am new, so hope I am posting this in the right place.
> 
> I understand no-one can make this difficult decision for me but I would really appreciate the views of anyone that that has had or has a senile/ elderly dog.
> 
> ...


17 is an amazing age, he is showing all the signs of old dog syndrome, as regards to the sleeping, mental dullness, confusion, vacantly staring, the odd accident its all pretty classic, if this is his main problems though and he seems to be happy eating and drinking and if your sure he is pain free, their is vivitonin 
which helps improve the blood supply to the brain and can improve mental dullness lethargy in older dogs. that is prescription only and something you would have to discuss with the vet. There is also Aktivait which is a neutraceutical for dogs that supplies the nutrients necessary for sustaining optimum brain function during the aging process and has helped with the disorientation ,loss of housetraining irregular sleep patterns and reduced interaction. that has good writeups and is often reccomended by a vet who writes regularly for a dog magazine I read. That you dont need a script for you can get it from online vet pharmacys Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place.

At the end of the day though his comfort and quality of life needs to be the main consideration. It is a really hard time you are going through, Ive had to face it several times and doesnt ever get easier. You will know you just do, and you will see a difference in him. Just thought I would mention the above things though, you will know if you think it might be worth trying or not.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a awful situation.
17 years old is wonderful.He must have led a happy life
Sometimes however,we want to avoid our own grief,and can forget the best interest of the animal.
I was guilty of it myself.I perhaps should have let Ziggy go,but we just wanted one more night with him.
Its like losing a best friend.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi
Our dog Buster is a 14 yr old Heinz 57 ,with dementia,
When it was at its worst he would pace up and down for hours on end,stand and stare at nothing,get up early-3 or 4 a.m.,had forgotten how to play, didnt enjoy the cuddles he once loved and just looked generally lost all the time
I felt so helpless as he would come and look at me as if he wanted to go out then if I let him out he would just stand there ,Id bring him in and the same thing would happen all over again

But
he enjoys his food and his walks, still recognises us and is still clean in the house and has no physical problems

We tried Vitonin ,but it had little effect,
I came on here and someone suggested Aktivait which he has been on for over 7 mths now and it has really made a difference,he is a bit more like his old self, 

BUT as I said he is physically fine-unlike your dog
I think that when I know that he has lost quality of life and is unable to toilet outside and is struggling to walk-and has lost weight ,then I will think it is time to let him go as it would be wrong to keep him alive just because I wasnt brave enough to make that decision for him

From your post I honestly dont feel that you are making the decision to make your life easier-
I can really feel in your words that you believe that it would be the kindest thing you could do for him
We put off the decision to have one of our previous dogs put to sleep-even though she could hardly walk and slept most of the time ,showing little interest in life and its something that I regret so much. 

I do hope that you feel able to make the best decision FOR HIM ,
Will be thinking of you - I know I will be in your position at some time in the future and hope that I can look to others on here for advice and support as you are doing
Take care-sending you BIG HUGS
Maureen


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its part and parcel of owning a dog that we have to say goodbye at some point. Its sad but I take much comfort in the knowledge that whatever pain the dog was in, will have gone, and they will meet with friends over the Bridge.

I give thanks nearly every day for the dogs I have lost but been fortunate to know and have in my life.

Its one of the hardest decisions to make as a pet owner, but, like others have said, when the time is right, its the kindest thing to do.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i really feel for you, it`s never an easy decision to make  as everyone has said, the only person who can make that choice is you. i wish there was something i could say but i really don`t know what other than my thoughts are with you at this hard time


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

Me too, with our boy, he is only 13 years but has spells when he doesn't seem to know where he is, just stands oin the middle ofthe garden with the low head thing. He still has good times too, so there is still time yet and he even has some times when he tries to play with the pup, but will tell her off quite quickly at other times which is not how he used to be. I never knew this sort of thing could happen to dogs


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice.

I mentioned my thoughts to my mum and my partner (who doesn't live with us) but has a soft spot for Toby.

Both have said to wait as they feel he still has some quality of life. 

He was checked by my vet a few days ago and his heart is still doing well on his tablets the vet said the baldness on his ears and weakness in his legs is normal for an elderly dog. 

The reason he toliets in the house I think is because he is worried to go down the 3 steps to the garden if we are not around to help him but also may be due to 'senior moments'.

I will speak to my vet regarding the above and give them a try to see if they make any difference.

If anyone else has experience of using the drugs suggested above please let me know if they made any difference to your dogs.

Thanks all,

R


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

You have my sympathies, it is such a heart-breaking and difficult decision to have to make... especially when the decline has been gradual. Speak to your vet to see if the drugs mentioned above will help. Try not to let tensions with your mum affect your decision but I do think toileting inside is one of the signs that it is almost time. :crying: I've always thought better a week too early than a day too late; it's possible we could have done more for my old dog but we didn't want to put her through any more trauma and I have never regretted letting her go at the time we did.

I really feel for you, but remember 17 is an excellent age and you have given him a wonderful life.

((hugs))
x


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

my old girl dachshund sasha was 19 years when she passed away in her sleep, like your boy she was senile and would wonder around the house moaning to her self but she was happy in herself and enjoyed her food, she never liked going for walks but loved going to town with me (i had to buy her a pet stroller as it was difficult to carry her and walk dai, she was 17 when i bought dai and when she died dai really missed her he would look all over the house for her and he would go sit by her grave and just lay there looking sad, the night was worse as sasha and dai both slept upstairs with me but as sasha went senile she slept in a crate by the bed for her saftey.

you will know when the time comes.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> You have my sympathies, it is such a heart-breaking and difficult decision to have to make... especially when the decline has been gradual. Speak to your vet to see if the drugs mentioned above will help. Try not to let tensions with your mum affect your decision but I do think toileting inside is one of the signs that it is almost time. :crying: I've always thought better a week too early than a day too late; it's possible we could have done more for my old dog but we didn't want to put her through any more trauma and I have never regretted letting her go at the time we did.
> 
> I really feel for you, but remember 17 is an excellent age and you have given him a wonderful life.
> 
> ...


Totally agree,I knew something was wrong,when Ziggy was incontinent in the hall. 2 Days later he had to be put to sleep:crying:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Roo101 said:


> Oh Pete! I'm so sorry to hear about Dylan.
> 
> Thank you for your advice at such a difficult time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Always a hard an difficult decision and one we all unfortunately probably have to go through with. I think it is the final act of kindness we can do for our fur babies. I have been there at the end with mine, and it is only a decision you can make personally. You will know, they will tell you when it is time to let them go. Fingers crossed you have more time together for the future. Sorry to hear it is something you have had to recently do Springer Pete.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Roo101 said:


> My 17-YO Dachshund... in the last year has become senile.
> ...he still eats & drinks well (even gets excited about feeding times with my other 2 dogs) [but] the rest of the time
> he... either [sleeps or paces]. Sometimes he just stands still with his head [hung] low... & doesnt always seem
> to recognise being stroked unless it is a scratch behind the ears. He's lost weight & is going bald behind his ears.
> ...


did either vet mention Anipryl?

Anipryl® - Help for senior dogs and cats with dementia or cognitive dysfunction?

getting 'lost' & standing in corners crying, rising in the dark to fumble around the house, failing to know 
the people or other pets in the household when they meet them - these are other, more-severe signs, 
& medication can help enormously.

a simple belly-band or panties can largely eliminate the indoor-toileting issue.

so long as he's pain-free, eats, drinks, & has pleasure in sniffing, etc, EVEN THO he walks at a speed 
of 5-miles a week, he has some joy in life; losing weight can help with the walking speed. 
short-legged dogs are even more prone to weight-gain with age, and ounces do matter.

walking him in chest-deep warm water in the bathtub ON A BATHMAT for traction can help exercise him, 
in a controlled-temp environment, & help build muscle while burning fat.

try coupling him to whichever dog in the house he is best-buds with, & then U hold the leash, clipped to the coupler. 
the company of another dog near at hand can get him moving more, & the dog-buddy will 'show him stuff' 
that his aging nose or eyes might miss, enhancing his enjoyment & keeping the old-fella safer.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

It's always a hard and horrible decision to have to make. I think you'll know when the time is right, and the only person who can make the choice is you! My thoughts are with you, He's a very lucky dog to have someone special like you. *hugs* xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the owner is often the last one to realise when their dog has come to the end of the road. I have seen atrocious cases of elderly dogs being kept alive long past the time they should be with the owner convinced they are ok because they are not yelping in pain and still manage to eat their food.
But what sort of life is it. I would never keep a dog in those conditions. We owe it to them to end their suffering before it happens to that extent.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I think the owner is often the last one to realise when their dog has come to the end of the road. I have seen atrocious cases of elderly dogs being kept alive long past the time they should be with the owner convinced they are ok because they are not yelping in pain and still manage to eat their food.
> But what sort of life is it. I would never keep a dog in those conditions. We owe it to them to end their suffering before it happens to that extent.


Blitz, this is NOT a supportive post - or even helpful.

just how are we, as dog-owners, supposed to divine Your Will per our dogs - & their supposed level of comfort? 
U don't give ONE concrete, practical symptom of what YOU think is 'the end'.

nobody, least of all the OP, deeply-desires to keep an animal alive, but in serious distress - that is unkind; 
even posting this here to imply that's the intention or even the unintended consequence, is very rude, IMO.


----------



## Dan7357 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry read you first post, but it's good to hear what the vet has said.

Can you not buy a ramp to help the little fellow up and down the stairs to the garden?

Keep us updated.


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

I cant stop crying reaing these posts
I am so sorry for the position you are in. We were faced with this heartbreaking decision in March with our 9 year old Weimaraner Bracken. We were torn between keeping her with us for as long as possible and letting her go. They are such a huge part of our lives and family and we want to do the best for them. With Bracken she became incontinent, slept all the time and got listless. For the 3 weeks before we made our heartbreaking choice we talked everyday about wether the time had come. But when it did we knew we just looked at her and her eyes said she wanted us to let her go. We had the vet come to the house so bracken was in her own surroundings and then we had an hour with her afterwards before the pet crem came. It was such an awful experience but as my OH said 'the pain we are feeling comes from the love we have for them and them for us'
Nobody can tell you what to do but it is clear that you love your dog so much and whatever and whenever you decide we will all be here for you.
Sending you lots of hugs and thoughts


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Blitz,

I can assure you, I would never keep him alive if he was in pain or looked like he had had enough.

He just appears to be tottering around in his own little world and as always being a Dachshund, looking for what food he can pinch. He was so quick at swiping some ham out of the fridge the other day 

The problem is just that. He appears to be quite content sleeping, eating and weeing on the floor with no guilt whatsoever.

Thank you for yout post but just wanted to make everyone aware I have no intention of being cruel and keeping him going for as long as I would like.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

When my Honey was dying, everyone said to me, you will know when its her time. She will stop eating and deterioate etc...

She never stopped eating and enjoyed her food till the end.

The decision we made was when we looked at her quality of life.

She couldnt go for a walk, she had to sleep in the kitchen as she was incontinent after a lifetime of sleeping on my bed, she was a very clean dog and hated soiling her bed, which she did regularly. Her life had changed so much and in a bad way.

She was just not happy.

If anything, I now think that maybe we hung on too long. I really wanted her to pass in her sleep at home but I knew it wasn't going to happen that way.

We had to make the decison for her. You will always question yourself but I think with time I can see that we made the right one.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Roo101 said:


> He just appears to be tottering around in his own little world...


ask the vet about meds for cognitive problems in senior dogs. 
here in the USA, Anipryl is the only specific one i know of, but it may have a generic or different brand-name 
in the UK, or for that matter, anywhere in the world.

the difference it made in some clients' dogs was quite remarkable - they did not become pups again, 
but they knew their family-members, did not get 'lost' in their own homes, slept normal cycles, etc. 
their activity & zest for life was largely restored - altho their aging eyes, muscles, & so on, were unchanged.


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Leashed!

I'll find out what's available in the UK and see if anyhting could help


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Blitz, this is NOT a supportive post - or even helpful.
> 
> just how are we, as dog-owners, supposed to divine Your Will per our dogs - & their supposed level of comfort?
> U don't give ONE concrete, practical symptom of what YOU think is 'the end'.
> ...


Perhaps,but there is a truth in there too.
sometimes, we cant see the wood for the trees.
Also,medication for a dog of such a great age surely wont be helpful.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> ask the vet about meds for cognitive problems in senior dogs.
> here in the USA, Anipryl is the only specific one i know of, but it may have a generic or different brand-name
> in the UK, or for that matter, anywhere in the world.
> 
> ...


Vivitonin brand name is available here, which is one I mentioned that my old Bella sibe had which made a difference to her when she got cognitive dysfunction in old age. Dont know whats actually in the Anipryl, do you know if its the same and works in the same way.

How is Vivitonin supplied?
Vivitonin 100mg tablets and Vivitonin 50mg tablets are available. They are a pale orange in colour and are scored so that they can easily be broken. The 100mg tablets are scored to be broken into halves and the 50m tablets are scroed so that they can be broken into quarters to help with the accurate dosing of small dogs. Vivitonin cannot be purchased for use in the United Kingdom without a valid veterinary prescription. Talk to your vet and see if Vivitonin is suitable to try in your dog.

How does Vivitonin work?
Vivitonin tablets contain propentofylline which is derived from xanthine. It has a range of affects on the body, including improving the blood flow to the heart, skeletal muscle and the brain. It also opens the airways to the lungs. It also has a mild stimulating effect on certain nerve cells in the brain. The result is an improved blood and oxygen flow to parts of the brain and often a brighter, more responsive dog. Many become more alert, lively and willing to exercise.

We may even have th one you mentioned here, was a few years now since I lost Bella, so probably more newer medications.


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Sled dog! Will ask about that one too!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Don't know whats actually in... Anipryl, do you know if its the same
> & works in the same way[?]


no - but i did post a link to the vet-Med article -

Anipryl® - Help for senior dogs and cats with dementia or cognitive dysfunction?

QUOTE - 
Anipryl® is the veterinary trade-name for a drug called selegiline hydrochloride, also known as L-deprenyl. 
It's used in humans for treatment of Parkinson's Disease, Alzheimer's Disease, & Cushing's Disease. 
The drug is approved by the FDA for use in dogs for treatment of Pituitary Dependent Hyperadrenocorticism (PDH) 
also known as Cushing's Disease, & for Canine Cognitive Dysfunction.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is the Aktivait too, someone on here tried it on their dog (dont know if you missed the post) im sure its on this thread, been on it for 7mths same situation as yours I think and they say the Aktivait helped where the vivitonin didnt work so well. Sometimes its trying different things, Vivitonin worked for mine and it worked on a friends couple of oldies, but when she tried it on another one of her oldies she didnt see any marked difference. So sometimes it is trial and error. But there are several products available.


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who have given support and wise words on this thread.

I saw the vet again and asked about some of the medication suggested and Toby is now on a 2 month trial of Selgian (Selegiline Hydrochloride) and Aktivait.

Hopefully this will help somewhat.

R x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fingers crossed you will see a difference, keep us updated of his progress and good luck


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
I was the person Sled Dog Hotel mentioned who posted about our 14 yr old dog Buster who has dementia

In it I said we had tried Vivitonin and didnt seem to see any improvement

I had asked for advice on her and someone suggested Aktivait which he has now been on for about 8 mths
It has made a big difference-he used to pace round ans round the house for hours and hours looking so lost-he doesnt do that now
he settles down at night time though still gets up early-but not as early as 3 or 4 a.m which he used to
He actually tried to play yesterday which he hasnt done for about 11 mths and it was lovely to see
He isnt cured I know that but is much happier
Unlike your dog he is clean in the house
I do agree with what you said that it may be the steps which dont help 
-he is having to think of 2 things at a time-needing to toilet and how to get down the stairs

Buster now walks very slowly and carefully up the steps,going to bed

I would see how he goes on the medications
We were actually advised by 1 of our vets to buy from the Internet,instead of from them
We got our Aktivait from 
VIOVET,price £29 69 including V.A.T,delivered 2 days after order placed
this is for 60 tablets for medium to large dogs-the ones for small to medium dogs are obviously cheaper.
(Pet Medication, Pet Food, Pet Meds, Discount Pet Medication - VioVet - VioVet)

Its so difficult to be in our situation ,we dont want to see our dogs suffer 
but we want them to enjoy the time they have left

Good luck-feel free to P.M me any time -this applies to anyone else with a dementia dog too-when I first came on here I searched for people in our position but only found a few and they had cats with it
Maureen

P.S 
Lulu was our other dog who we lost suddenly in January
She and Buster came here together 14 yrs ago
Buster DOTED on her and would howl and cry and search if she wasnt there
He hasnt even missed her because of his dementia,even though she died at home and he was there.
Sad really but probably for the best as Ive no doubt he would have not coped with the loss


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thinking of you, and glad you still have toby, fingers crossed you will see an improvement,
best wishes,
michellex


----------



## Debxan (Jan 9, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Better a day too soon than moment too late.
> Let him go, with love. It`s the last kind act you can do for him. And you`ll know when it`s time.
> X


So true. I kept Pippa my JRT a bit too long I think and have always felt a guilty about it. Trouble was she had a lot of the same problems as you describe and I was afraid to make the decision as I knew when she was gone my life would be easier in some ways.

I really sympathise with you having been there myself and know how difficult a decision this is.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I know this is an old topic , but it is important to know that this has helped Toby the drug.
I'm new to the forum and so I can not send private messages .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sophie17 said:


> I know this is an old topic , but it is important to know that this has helped Toby the drug.
> I'm new to the forum and so I can not send private messages .


The drug vivitonin Sophie? It gave my old JRT a new lease of life after she had a stroke.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you and your dog. I wish you well with the trial. Keep us posted. X


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Unfortunately my dog &#8203;&#8203;euthanasia was in November.
She had dementia and the vet told me to do so.
I still feel guilty .


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My old vet used to inform owners of the choices of treatment but when it came time he always would point out what he could do to possibly extend life but then ask people to go away for the night and ask themselves ...
Who am I doing it for?

He never judged, just asked the owner to think about it..


----------

